# (V) ESL One Cologne Ticket 06.07.-08.07.2018 für 40 Euro



## Bluemaster1981 (3. Juli 2018)

*(V) Specialpreis ESL One Cologne Ticket 06.07.-08.07.2018 für 25 Euro*

[FONT=&quot]Wer Interesse hat ab Freitag dem 06.07.2018 - 08.07.2018 bis zum Wochenende in die Lanxess Arena in Köln zu gehen zur ESL ONE 2018 zum CS Go Veranstaltung habe noch ein Ticket was ich gerne verkaufen möchte. 

[FONT=&quot]Der Normalpreis liegt bei 59 Euro.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich biete es für 25 Euro an.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Freie Platzwahl im Unterrang.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Abholen in 50129 Bergheim-Glessen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bei Interesse einfach melden.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

